# V Blocks



## mickri (Apr 23, 2020)

I am thinking about either buying or making a set of V Blocks for my Ecel 31 mill/drill.  I have no specific project in mind at the present time.  What is a good size for a set of V Blocks for general use?  I know that this a pretty open question.  Just trying to get an idea on usable sizes.


----------



## mikey (Apr 24, 2020)

Far and away, I use V-blocks to hold round stuff in the milling vise so I most often use the smallest block I have, about 1-1/2" long. I have a Starrett set I use to check for roundness on a surface plate. Very rarely, I will clamp something for layout or measuring but never for cutting on in the mill. I made some aluminum ones for straightening a leadscrew on the hydraulic press but other than that, V-block are not that useful for me.


----------



## theperfessor (Apr 24, 2020)

I use the 6x6x8 combination angle plate/V-block a lot on my big mills, maybe one of the smaller sizes might work for you? It gives you a very versatile angle plate with a nice size V for round work. I rarely use conventional V blocks even though I have 4-5 sets of different sizes. 






						Search results for: 'angle plate'
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com


----------



## mickri (Apr 24, 2020)

I like the concept of the angle plate/v block.  It has two v blocks that are always aligned.  Saves the step of aligning two separate v blocks.  

Thanks for the link.


----------



## theperfessor (Apr 24, 2020)

For shorter pieces I lay a piece of aluminum angle across both Vs to support it. Also lets me drill through rounds w/o drilling into the V block. I drilled and tapped a number of 1/4-20 holes on the top and end surfaces. The top holes make it easy to clamp across the part with a bar and the end holes make it easy to set up various end stops.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 24, 2020)

I love and use v blocks all the time. I found a set of old B&S 749 v blocks in a yard sale for .50c years before I got a lathe or mill. I've used them like Mikey mentioned for checking runout on the surface plate and for setups on the mill like for cutting a v groove and a ton of other things I can't remember right now. I picked up some odds and ends in another sale. The two most useful are a aluminum v block and some kind of v way guide. The aluminum v I've cut into two small ones and the v way I didn't know wha to do with it until I needed some small v's. The v way was like 12" long and some kind of tool steel. So I had to cut it with a cutoff blade. They are smaller but have been so handy. I've still got a good sized chunk and I'm going to cut two more about half the size of the one in the pic. The aluminum v's I use on the vertical bandsaw all the time.


----------



## speedybtx (May 11, 2020)

I am liking on that precision Rheostat you got thar.


----------

